# Guppy just gave birth



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

So guppies are the newest to my collection. I bought 4 females and 3 males on friday and 3 of them were pregnant. Not knowing how long they had been pregnant ive been watching them closely waiting to wake up to some fry. Quite literally just walked in from work (midnight) and i check the tank and first thing i see is some fry under some frogbit planting. I've counted 6 so far there may be more but i have alot of planting in there so could easily be more. I checked the females to see if i could work out which one had started 'dropping' but cannot tell any difference in their sizes yet so hopefully over the next 24 hours i shall have multiples of fry swimming about.

I moved the 3 males to the main tank and have kept the females in a 10gl tank i would use the isolation breeding trap but as i cannot establish which one is dropping (if its not all 3) i have decided not to stress them anymore than needed. But am excited the first batch of fry since rekindling my interest in fish keeping


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

just an update ive counted 13 so far in the past hour keep staring but cannot work out which female it is yet which is beginning to bug me lol


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello bolram. Fancy Guppies are my fav. I have about 600. The best thing to do now is to start feeding the fry a good varitiey of tropical fish foods as often as possible. Every couple of hours, if possible, isn't too much. If you can get some freeze dried tubifex worms and frozen brine shrimp at the LFS, do it. The more nutrients you can get into the fry, the better. 

Also, eventually, you'll need to get the fry into the main tank. Start feeding the adults in your main tank a little more food too. It's been my experience over the years with Fancy Guppies, that well fed adult fish seldom bother the fry.

B


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I have increased their feeding routine in the past 24-48 hours they seemed to eat what i was feeding them within seconds so i added an extra feed or 2 per day to keep the adult females strengths up which actually has seemed to improve them and of course they are releasing fry now so it does help with the extra food to give them some energy back.

I feed a very varied diet, in terms of frozen i have a nice supply of quintet, bloodworm and daphnia which i change every time i feed them frozen, i also have freeze dried daphnia, the cubes of freeze dried tubifex (and algae wafers for my cories and hillstream loach). i also have live cultures of daphnia. And of course flakes which i have two different kinds . I will be transferring the females over to the main tank once they have delivered all the fry. I plan to keep some for the main tank a couple for breeding and passing the others to friends and family.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey just wanted 2 point out in case u didnt already k,now u should have more females i would suggest at least 3females to a male works best


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately the store only had 4 females left in stock. But they are currently separated being females in one tank and the females in the other. I've decided im going to wait until these fry mature to gain more females rather than buy more. Even when i did have them in the same tank (which was about 4 days) the males barely bothered the females at all which i found strange. Once they are in the main tank though i have heavy planting in areas and copious amounts of hiding spots so should make things less stressful. One hopes anyway lol


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

well make sure the females u get are healthy when first bought never forget be picky in order to save u trouble of dead fry and mothers


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Im extremely picky on choosing fish so was sure they were decent before i bought them. The store i bought them at had a few of their females birth in the store tanks and there were lots of fry in there when i bought mine checked in the store today and the fry were all doing great still so hopefully mine shall remain as lucky. First time ive had guppies, ive only had experience in breeding mollies in the past which were bought from the same store


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

uwill love the guppies the fry are so great to watch grow up and u will be amazed at how quick they do but yea im the same ive gone to petco alot cuz sometimes they havea jem or two always ask 4 shipment days and go the next day it pays off and it will take a while to really get used to it, the best way to track who is giving birth is keep a log of which one u think gave birth then in 28 days or so check her for signs and then isolate her then u will be able to see who gives birth when worked for me


----------



## sallyBean12 (Jun 4, 2011)

hey im breeding guppies but havin problems can anyone help me out


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Sally...

Good for you! Now, start feeding the little guys and and adult in the tank a little food several times per day. This does two, things: It gives your fry plenty of nutrients and I've learned that well fed adults seldom bother the fry.

After a couple of weeks growth, you can put the fry in the main tank if they're not there already.

What else do you need to know???

B


----------

